# Look whats new at Ginger Nuts



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

So guys we have had loads of new stock in over the past few weeks. 
We have some really high quality leather wallets and wash bags, from a company called Mala Leather, at really reasonable prices.

Also some beautiful handmade wash bags and backpacks from a new independent brand based in Scotland called Fernweh.

We also have some cool beard products too to keep your beard looking dapper.

We at Ginger Nuts stock top of the range grooming/shaving kits and mens accessories for you bearded and well shaven gents of the world - and having fun in the process! We are also dedicated to promoting and discovering new brands, to give all our customers something a little different and to also showcase some awesome unknown independent brands from the UK.

Please tell us about any independent brands you discover and think would love to work with us.

So feel free to check out all our new stock...

http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product-category/new-in/


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Would be really grateful if you could have a look and let us know what you think about some of our new stuff


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Those Mala washbags look good quality and I like the Cire blue/white one.
I do think a couple of other photos might help, perhaps showing the inside (if there's any compartments etc. 
I think for the Cire ones particularly it's hard to judge from just the one picture that's there currently.
Unfortunatley as I've worked away a lot over the years I have 6 or 7 decent wash-bags as I always seem to get them as gifts


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks very much for the feedback! They are awesome quality and the photos don't do them and justice what so ever. To be honest we need to retake the photos of the mala wash bags as I took them last night on my phone. Just could not wait to get them onto the website haha. I'm like a kid in a sweet shop when new stuff comes in haha.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Really like the mala basic wallet. Looks good quality for a decent price and lots of room for cards.

Btw, its the bluebeard cooling moisturiser some sort of daycream for men? Does it have a smell?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Blackmondie,

We have sold a good few of the wallets now and we have had great feedback from them.

Yes it's a day moisturizer and it has a fresh smell to it. Typical lad smell I'd say. Thank you


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Also don't forget DW10 Gives you 10% off anything on the site


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Probably asked before, but do you ship overseas?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks really nice


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Blackmondie said:


> Probably asked before, but do you ship overseas?


We sure do, anywhere in the EU is £7.00 and rest of the world is £9.50  Thanks Ryan.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> looks really nice


Thanks Bill


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Blackmondie said:


> Thanks guys!


More then welcome, don't forget if you do make an order use code DW10


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Look really nice

Just a bit more than I'd personally spend on something I'd lose :lol:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

GNshaving said:


> More then welcome, don't forget if you do make an order use code DW10


Will do. But will probably be next month as I've spend waaaay to much this month already


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Look really nice
> 
> Just a bit more than I'd personally spend on something I'd lose :lol:


Yeah no good buy quality if you just lose it haha :lol:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Blackmondie said:


> Will do. But will probably be next month as I've spend waaaay to much this month already


Yeah I know that feeling :lol:

Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> We sure do, anywhere in the EU is £7.00 and rest of the world is £9.50  Thanks Ryan.


Fab prices that :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Fab prices that :thumb:


Thanks mate! Also uk is 2nd £2.95 1st 3.95 we only charge what it costs us to post. There also is an option for 1st recorded for £4.95 :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

We trio get some shots of the leather washbags inside today but photos looked rubbish  Will just have to wait till Mala leather have them on there website as we are the first people in the country to be stocking them


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Right don't laugh  i have never proper shaved,its always been an electric number i have used and pretty high end at that,but as i am nearing the older part of my life its getting to not cut it,so best price on a starter kit please?? i know nothing about this sort of thing at all :wall:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Right don't laugh  i have never proper shaved,its always been an electric number i have used and pretty high end at that,but as i am nearing the older part of my life its getting to not cut it,so best price on a starter kit please?? i know nothing about this sort of thing at all :wall:


The Novice kit would be perfect to start with, cones with a Timor razor that is great for a beginner. It's pretty easy to be honest, just about taking your time the first few shaves. You will find that when you get the hang of it you will really enjoy shaving


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Just sold the hand made backpack 

Don't forget to use code DW10 when making an order to save yourself 10%


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> The Novice kit would be perfect to start with, cones with a Timor razor that is great for a beginner. It's pretty easy to be honest, just about taking your time the first few shaves. You will find that when you get the hang of it you will really enjoy shaving


A new wetshaver's starter kit should include a quality safety razor, a basic shaving brush, a shaving soap or cream, aftershave balm, and a nick stick.

I google what a kit should come with??^^


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i bought the novice kit, far better then the disposables i was using


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> A new wetshaver's starter kit should include a quality safety razor, a basic shaving brush, a shaving soap or cream, aftershave balm, and a nick stick.
> 
> I google what a kit should come with??^^


Never had a problem before mate, the more you put in a kit the price goes up so it puts people off. What you get in our kits is more the enough to get people started.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

tightlines said:


> i bought the novice kit, far better then the disposables i was using


Thank you! Yeah the Novice kit is a great starter kid, we sell loads and people love them


----------

